# Welches Webframework in JSF 2.0 einsetzen?



## chk (18. Jan 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich beschäftige mich seit einiger Zeit mit jsf 2.0. Leider stoße ich immer wieder auf das leidige Thema browserunabhängigen Oberflächen zu erstellen. Unter JSF gibt es ja die Komponentenbibliotheken  wie z.B. 

Tobago
Trinidat
Tomahawk
ICEface
Oder sogar dojoFaces

Weiterhin beschäftige ich mich mit dem Webframework YAML und habe auch eine Auge auf Blueprint und 960 geworfen.


Hat jemand Erfahrungen gesammelt im Rahmen von JSF browserunabhängige Weboberflächen zu erzeugen? Würde gerne wissen, ob Frameworks eingesetzt  oder doch wieder lieber alles per hand geschraubt wurde. ;-)

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Deadalus (18. Jan 2010)

JSF ist das Framework. Was du hier auflistest sind Komponentenbibliotheken um das JSF-Framework zu erweitern. 

Verwenden kannst du alle. Durchaus auch mehrere gleichzeitig. Am besten halt einfach mal anschauen, welche Bibliothek dir am meisten zusagt. Von allen Bibliotheken gibt es Online einen Showkasten mit allen Komponenten. 

Du solltest auch unbedingt einen Blick auf JBoss RichFaces werfen:
RichFaces Project Page - JBoss Community
RichFaces - Open Source Rich JSF Components

Bisher gibt es allerdings noch keine Bibliothek die reibungslos mit JSF 2.0 funktioniert. Von RichFaces gibt es zumindest eine Beta mit JSF 2.0 Support.


----------



## chk (18. Jan 2010)

Meine Frage ziehlte dahin, ob jemand schon CSS-Webframeworks in Verbindung mit jsf eingesetzt hat.
So wie Yaml, blueprint, 960, etc. oder sind die Komponentenbibliotheken für einen Browserunabhängige darstellung ausreichend.


----------



## MrWhite (19. Jan 2010)

Gerade wenn du ein clientlastiges Framework einsetzen willst, rate ich dir von JSF ab. Das wird eine sehr dreckige Geschichte, vor allem weil du nicht kontrollieren kannst, welches HTML aus deinem JSF-XML erzeugt wird.

Entweder RIA mit purem JSF + Komponenten wie Richfaces oder überhaupt nicht mit JSF. Richfaces hat zwar z.B. JQuery integriert und kennt Tags wie JSFunction, aber damit werden wohl nur die wenigsten glücklich.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## chk (19. Jan 2010)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dojoFaces????


----------



## jule37 (26. Jan 2010)

ich benutze zur zeit in einem projekt JSF 2.0 zusammen mit JQuery UI widgets. JQuery UI ist ganz clever aufgebaut. man hat im endeffekt immer irgendwelche divs in die man durch JSF einfach den content reinrendert, schreibt einen init aufruf in javascript mit rein und schon läuft das. dazu kann man dann noch problemlos ajax benutzen, sogar in schon direkt in JSF integriert, aber auch separat.

also im endeffekt mache ich mit jsf nix anderes als input- outputText, commandLink und -button und ui:repeat. das erscheinungsbild der oberfläche ist entweder plain html oder eben JQuery UI widgets.

browserunabhängig ist JSF schon an sich, JQuery UI auch, wie eigentlich alle webframeworks. das ist ja der sinn des frameworks, die browserschicht zu abstrahieren.


----------

